# VMOD or Unlock Pipes on X1900GT? (NEW VERSION)



## veckans (Sep 20, 2006)

I have the new version of X1900GT (Powercolor) with no overdrive and a new cooler. The stock speeds are at 513/1314MHz. There are no voltage settings in ATI Tool for this card (I am using ATITool_0.25_b16pre3). 

A picture of the new card (Sapphire):
http://www.freewebs.com/jesaja/X1900GT2.jpg

Does anyone know if this card has unlockable pipes or has any way to increase voltage? Cause right now its a really poor overclocker with only 540/1404MHz reached stable (my old X1900GT did 621/1620MHz at default voltages).

GB_PIPE_SELECT is 0x227E4

Here is a BIOS dump from ATIWinflash:
http://www.freewebs.com/jesaja/Powercolor X1900GT2 BIOS.rar


EDIT: I removed the cooler today to take a look at the PCB. 

The core is still R580

--------------------------------------------------

Memory model:
SAMSUNG 628
K4J53323QG BC14
(it was very hard to read this so 1 or 2 of the letters/numbers might be wrong)

--------------------------------------------------

Voltage Regulators? (the 3 small chips with cooling near at the power connector)

The bigger chip:
VT233TF
AE0450
96465

The 2 smaller chips:
VT1165SF
AE0625
1807792
 --------------------------------------------------


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Sep 20, 2006)

read this, plus remember these cards are pushed to the max pretty much on there stock settings so any overclock is great.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13191&highlight=1900gt+unlock


----------



## veckans (Sep 20, 2006)

cjoyce1980 said:


> read this, plus remember these cards are pushed to the max pretty much on there stock settings so any overclock is great.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13191&highlight=1900gt+unlock



My card has a new pcb design. RaBit cant place a name on the bios (XL or PRO), and ATITool cant access voltage settings. I need some fresh info on this because this is a very new card on the market.


----------



## ownage (Sep 20, 2006)

I have this card to, its a new design. New PCB and other cooler.
The voltage of the GPU is 1,1v, which is lower then the old GT's.
The new versions clocks like shyte. Atitool has trouble with this new x1900GT, and voltage control won't even work on this card. I think Atitool can't handle the new PCB.

http://xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=116002&highlight=weird+x1900gt
look at the pictures, the new GT is much different and has also lower clocks.

SO, has anyone made some nice results yet with this new GT?


----------



## veckans (Sep 20, 2006)

I am thinking about trying my older Powercolor X1900GT BIOS on this card to get access to voltage in ATITool. But since its a new PCB the older BIOS might wreck the card. And i dont know if its a rv570 or rv580 core on my card.

My card looks just like the one in the xtremesystems link.


----------



## ownage (Sep 20, 2006)

Its still the r580, but the lowered the core because of heat. the vcore is also lowered.
My card only will only be 68 degrees on stock fan at 70%, so this new GT stays alot cooler then the old GT's.

But now we need a new ATITOOL which can handle the NEW GT.
I tried every beta ATITOOL 25 but the all dont work and i can't get voltage controle.
As everyone else i only can get around 540 core speed, probably because of the low core voltage. So W1zzard has some work to do to get the new x1900gt working


----------



## Changis (Sep 20, 2006)

why don't you pull off the heatsink and check? nothing makes you more certain than when the info is physically etched into the hardware


----------



## Changis (Sep 20, 2006)

ownage: are that load or idle temps? with stock heatsink it held about 40-45(c) idle (no fan editing) but now I have Accelero X2 and VF900CU (VF900CU the better cooler but may be a tiny bit noisy compared to the X2, both @ max, but then again, that may just be me))


----------



## ownage (Sep 21, 2006)

68 degrees when running ATITOOL artifact scan for mor then 25 minutes.
ATITOOL is the best tool to heat the card up.
When playing Quake4 the card gets only 61 degrees, which is really nice i think.
Tommorrow i will put the Accelero X2 on the card.
I know for sure the new x1900GT still has the r580 core 'Changis'.


----------



## micron (Sep 21, 2006)

cjoyce1980 said:


> read this, plus remember these cards are pushed to the max pretty much on there stock settings so any overclock is great.


These cards _arent_ pushed to their max, mine(and many others) cards have gone from _out of the box_ to 700mhz+ core instantly.


----------



## micron (Sep 21, 2006)

ownage said:


> Atitool has trouble with this new x1900GT, and voltage control won't even work on this card. I think Atitool can't handle the new PCB.


Ray Adams newest version of ATi Tray Tools will handle the clocks and voltage adjustments perfectly. I fought like hell to get Wizzards tool to work with my GT, but it simply wasnt going to happen in this most recent beta. He'll get it fixed though.


----------



## micron (Sep 21, 2006)

ownage said:


> My card only will only be 68 degrees on stock fan at 70%, so this new GT stays alot cooler then the old GT's.


I have the "old" GT, and it idles below 45c, and under load hasnt gone over 56c....this is all with my voltage pushed up to 1.4v.

So.......your statement is incorrect.


----------



## veckans (Sep 21, 2006)

micron! My "old" X1900GT ran at 60*C idle and 80*C load. 2 other owners (with sapphire x1900gt) that I know had an idle temp at 68-70*C and load at 85-90*C. Thats also what Ive heard about other X1900GT's and XT's are even worse.

Maybe its your HIS that has a better cooler than ATI's?

And another thing, where can I find the voltage settings in ATI Tray Tools?


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2006)

That's the reason HIS is so good. They don't use stock cooling.


----------



## veckans (Sep 23, 2006)

I removed the cooler today to take a look at the PCB. 

The core is still R580

--------------------------------------------------

Memory model:
SAMSUNG 628
K4J53323QG BC14
(it was very hard to read this so 1 or 2 of the letters/numbers might be wrong)

--------------------------------------------------

Voltage Regulators? (the 3 small chips with cooling near at the power connector)

The bigger chip:
VT233TF
AE0450
96465

The 2 smaller chips:
VT1165SF
AE0625
1807792
 --------------------------------------------------


----------



## pluto68 (Sep 23, 2006)

Babelfish this link, this ram is rated 1320Mhz default - 1600Mhz OC.
http://www.benchclub.com/board/index.php?id=vgaclub_review&no=78&wow=view


----------



## anvil (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello, mine is getting 580 for the core and 740 for the memory.

Under the default frequencies I reach 9300 in 3dmark 2005





@ 580/740 I make 10300 points:





At stock cooling in idle the temp is approx 70°C. I found this "hot" so thanks to Rivatuner I upper the fan speed from 25% till 35% (still inaudible) and the temperature is 45°C





But I can't tell you of some pipes are unlockable.. I tried to overcolt using Rabit but no succes....


----------



## veckans (Sep 23, 2006)

pluto68 said:


> Babelfish this link, this ram is rated 1320Mhz default - 1600Mhz OC.
> http://www.benchclub.com/board/index.php?id=vgaclub_review&no=78&wow=view



That is what i find so strange. This ram should be able to do 1600MHz on default voltage, my older powercolor reached 1620MHz at default voltage. But on this new card i can only reach 1404MHz stable. 

The default voltage for the memory on X1900GT (rev1) is 2.089V i think. I heard somewhere that this new card only gives 1.84V, if thats true it explains the low OC. I wonder what the GPU voltage is on this card?


----------



## anvil (Sep 23, 2006)

veckans said:


> The default voltage for the memory on X1900GT (rev1) is 2.089V i think.



You're right!


----------



## veckans (Sep 23, 2006)

micron said:


> Ray Adams newest version of ATi Tray Tools will handle the clocks and voltage adjustments perfectly. I fought like hell to get Wizzards tool to work with my GT, but it simply wasnt going to happen in this most recent beta. He'll get it fixed though.



Theres no way to adjust voltages in the latest version of ATT, not for this card. At least I havent found any of those settings.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

veckans said:


> micron! My "old" X1900GT ran at 60*C idle and 80*C load. 2 other owners (with sapphire x1900gt) that I know had an idle temp at 68-70*C and load at 85-90*C. Thats also what Ive heard about other X1900GT's and XT's are even worse.
> 
> Maybe its your HIS that has a better cooler than ATI's?
> 
> And another thing, where can I find the voltage settings in ATI Tray Tools?


bad HSF application, simple as that.

as to the "new" GT issues. it looks to be a simple case of a modded bios for lower voltages to reduce temps. cross reference the card with original and if there are only minor differences, 90% chance its safe to flash away with the old gt bios


----------



## ownage (Sep 23, 2006)

I compared the old GT bios with the bios of the new GT, and there are some differenses.
Maybe its possible to flash the card to the old GT bios, or we have to wait till ATITOOL can handle this new PCB.


----------



## veckans (Sep 23, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> bad HSF application, simple as that.
> 
> as to the "new" GT issues. it looks to be a simple case of a modded bios for lower voltages to reduce temps. cross reference the card with original and if there are only minor differences, 90% chance its safe to flash away with the old gt bios



I just got this card back from an RMA so I wont be the first to try. And, theres a lot more voltage regulators on the older model. Theres a chance it will work but not too big in my opinion. Especially not since it doesnt react to voltage changes done in RaBit on the original BIOS.


----------



## largon (Sep 23, 2006)

The new GT has a digital voltage regulator the old bios wouldn't be able to control. Flashing the new GT with the old GT bios would without any doubt kill the card.


----------



## pluto68 (Sep 23, 2006)

But what is the core & memory voltage on this card ?, ATI Overclocker say's 0.850V on core and 1.80V on memory, occasionally 2.15.

There must be a program that can read voltage from this card ? the bios say's nothing about the voltage.

I'm really confused about this card, i'm actually a n'vidia guy, this is my first ATI card and it seems that i was the lucky one


----------



## anvil (Sep 23, 2006)

pluto68 said:


> But what is the core & memory voltage on this card ?, ATI Overclocker say's 0.850V on core and 1.80V on memory, occasionally 2.15.
> 
> There must be a program that can read voltage from this card ? the bios say's nothing about the voltage.
> 
> I'm really confused about this card, i'm actually a n'vidia guy, this is my first ATI card and it seems that i was the lucky one



I agree with you... I have the same voltage as you with ait overclocker...


----------



## Janchu88 (Sep 24, 2006)

got the same problems... 

i think unlocking won´t work on the new X1900GT´s ,too. But I need some voltage mod... Someone saw any hardmod till now?


----------



## ownage (Sep 24, 2006)

On the back of the GT you find two sort kind of switches. You can switch them, but i dont know what it does. I have never seen a VGA with this before.
Digital VRM means we cant adjust voltage. I think it can, but we have to wait till the new ATITOOL can handle digital VRM.

I putt an Accelero on the card, and the card gets 59 degrees with ATITOOl, and only 51 degrees when playing Quake4. So who says ATI cards are HOT?


----------



## largon (Sep 24, 2006)

*ownage*,
The switches on the backside are where you choose the ViVo mode (PAL/NTSC). 

Every ATi ViVo card has those switches.


----------



## veckans (Sep 25, 2006)

According to Ray Adams (author of ATI Tray Tools) it doesnt seem as theres gonna be any software VMOD for this card. So a hardware mod looks like the only way, if thats even possible :/


----------



## Changis (Sep 25, 2006)

on the plus side, you can run most games in crossfire with another X1900GT (atleast rev. 1 with identical bioses (i copied my sapphire bios to my club3d))
not sure if it works with the new ones (rev. 2) though... somebody should try it


----------



## anvil (Sep 25, 2006)

veckans said:


> According to Ray Adams (author of ATI Tray Tools) it doesnt seem as theres gonna be any software VMOD for this card. So a hardware mod looks like the only way, if thats even possible :/



Really? I hope we only have to wait until this wonderfull software exists... 'cause I think that from now all the ATi graphic card will be like this new X1900GT..


----------



## Janchu88 (Sep 25, 2006)

even hardwaremod would be ok for me, but we need someone who knows how it can be done...

btw... someone has good cam and could make some nice shots of his "naked" new X1900GT? (i mean without cooler etc...) My handycam sucks... 

want to post it @XS , perhaps someone there is able to work out some Vmod?


----------



## anvil (Sep 25, 2006)

I think we better merge the two topic to make it easier...

I tried something today. I mesured the voltage on some points of the graphic card and I found this...






Excsue me for my bad english but... I mesured the point where there is a + and I've mesured 1.12v.
I used the voltmod method we can find on techpower up articles to locate the vgpu of the new X1900GT.. 

I think it's the good measuring point, 1.12v looks to be a good value for this news X1900 with their low GPU frequency... can you tell what value do you have on this + point.


----------



## anvil (Sep 25, 2006)

I've measured on two others points...

I think they're the VDDQ and VDDC measuring points...





I used this picture (from techpower up X1900rev1 voltmod) 





to find the "same" electronic components... and suceed in finding two components giving a value near 2.086 volts...

What do you think about these 3 measuring points I've found?

It's the first time I check voltage on a graphic card... I used to follow instructions, but now I check and found only by chance...


----------



## anvil (Sep 25, 2006)

I've found plenty others points where we can measure 2.06v or 2.07v





these measuring points are on the other side of the PCB of each memory chip...

except for these ones....


----------



## veckans (Sep 30, 2006)

Good luck finding a way to VMOD it, although I think you need a more technical approach than just measuring voltages on random places on the card.


----------



## dolf (Sep 30, 2006)

anvil said:


> I've found plenty others points where we can measure 2.06v or 2.07v
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every memory chip should have 2 capacitors (VDD, VDDQ) on which you can find both voltages. Please read and post what is writen on the voltage regulators (1 for the Vcore and 2 for the memory - they should be equal).


----------



## anvil (Oct 5, 2006)

Nobody has tried mesuring the Vgpu til last week?


----------



## veckans (Oct 12, 2006)

Nothing new about these cards yet? There is probably many rev2 owners out there right now.


----------



## ruffy91 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here the Vmod: http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4151
Shamino did good work (with a little help from me)
With 1.35v im getting 670mhz.


----------



## veckans (Oct 15, 2006)

ruffy91 said:


> Here the Vmod: http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4151
> Shamino did good work (with a little help from me)
> With 1.35v im getting 670mhz.



That "VMOD" is just a waste of time, it doesnt work. I followed the instructions exactly for 1.35V (5.95 Komh on the resistor and connected the other one with conductive ink) and I measured 1.5V and the card was very unstable. I tried changing my PSU but then the computer wouldnt even boot. After modding a bit myself and NOT following the guide I managed to reach 1.3V and now the card was stable, BUT I cant overclock a single MHz more with 1.3V than 1.13V.

So my advice is to stay away from this mod!

And another thing, i meaured 2.38V (before modded anything) where the guide says 2.08V. Maybe thats why the mod didnt work?


----------



## ownage (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope it works for me.
I asked Shamino to make the mod, and he did it.
I didn't test the mod, because Shamino first said i had to remove the transistor.
I'm glad i didn't breake the transistor off, because that would foid the warranty.
Later he said i could use conductive ink, i will try that today 

Ruffy, what whas your stable corespeed on stock volts, and what corespeed with 1,35volt?


----------



## ownage (Oct 15, 2006)

veckans said:


> That "VMOD" is just a waste of time, it doesnt work. I followed the instructions exactly for 1.35V (5.95 Komh on the resistor and connected the other one with conductive ink) and I measured 1.5V and the card was very unstable. I tried changing my PSU but then the computer wouldnt even boot. After modding a bit myself and NOT following the guide I managed to reach 1.3V and now the card was stable, BUT I cant overclock a single MHz more with 1.3V than 1.13V.
> 
> So my advice is to stay away from this mod!
> 
> And another thing, i meaured 2.38V (before modded anything) where the guide says 2.08V. Maybe thats why the mod didnt work?



I think its weird u had 1,5 with the vmod guide, very weird, you probably did something wrong.
I modded my card and its giving me 1,34v which is allright.
The mod works for me, but i'm losing signal on my monitor afer 30seconds ATITool scan.
First i had artifacts on corespeed 560 (before mod), but now i cant see any artifact on corespeed 660, but i lose the signal over 30 seconds, but never see any artifact.
First after the mod we saw fuzzy screen, but that whas because of the magnetic lamp on the CRT monitor


----------



## veckans (Oct 16, 2006)

ownage said:


> I think its weird u had 1,5 with the vmod guide, very weird, you probably did something wrong.
> I modded my card and its giving me 1,34v which is allright.
> The mod works for me, but i'm losing signal on my monitor afer 30seconds ATITool scan.
> First i had artifacts on corespeed 560 (before mod), but now i cant see any artifact on corespeed 660, but i lose the signal over 30 seconds, but never see any artifact.
> First after the mod we saw fuzzy screen, but that whas because of the magnetic lamp on the CRT monitor



So it doesnt work for you either? If it cant run ATITool then it isnt stable. It is possible i did something wrong but i dont know what.


----------



## ownage (Oct 16, 2006)

veckans said:


> So it doesnt work for you either? If it cant run ATITool then it isnt stable. It is possible i did something wrong but i dont know what.



I'm sure if you had 1,5v, you did something wrong.

I pencilled it down to 5,95 komhs, but after a few minutes i measured 6,5 komhs.
And then i pencilled in down to 5,98 again, and after a while it went up to 6,xx again, really weird, maybe because of the heat.
Maybe the VRM or pcb isn't stable, but i haven't seen any artifact yet.
First i had lots of artifacts at corespeed 570 (stock volts), but now i can run ATITOOL scan at 670 corespeed, and never see any artifact, but i just loose my vga signal at any overclocked speed now after 30 seconds.


----------



## ruffy91 (Oct 16, 2006)

The issue with lose monitor signal i have only when i overclock to high, i even got this issue @ stock voltage when i overclocked to high, no artifacts but monitor goes to standby.
With stock voltage i got ~560~mhz stable, any mhz more ---> black screen, now with 1,35v i can get 660, if i go to 670 ---> black screen


----------



## veckans (Oct 16, 2006)

I killed my card today >< I was going to try the vmod a second time but yet again I got a too high voltage that kept rising when the computer was turned on. (it wasnt the "penciled" resistor, checked that). But when I removed the mod I damaged 2 circuits on the board. And now the card is dead, fucked up beyond any repair.

300$ Down the drain and no money to buy a new card, thats the last time I ever do a hardware mod on a PCB


----------



## ownage (Oct 16, 2006)

ATI raped us with this new GT, the old GT whas UBER and clocked like hell withoud hardmods.
I removed the mod, it just wont work.
Because i don't see artifacts but the card shuts down, i think the pcb can't handle it.


----------



## Janchu88 (Oct 17, 2006)

have the same problem with the monitor losing signal input...


----------



## bbmf (Oct 18, 2006)

**


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2006)

i just made a major breakthrough for gt rev.2 voltage control .. contact me on instant messenger if you can help test this, since i dont have a card

edit: it doesnt work. the cards can not support voltage control via software


----------



## ownage (Dec 11, 2006)

Wizzard: Can you tell us something about the mod?
I have a bunch of pictures of my card, here it is.
x1900gt_rev2_pictures


----------



## Applet (Dec 26, 2006)

any lock on the softmod, W1zzard?


----------



## dino25 (Jan 13, 2007)

my new version of 1900gt works 2000hmz ram!!!!


----------



## vrm4 (Jan 14, 2007)

dino25 said:


> my new version of 1900gt works 2000hmz ram!!!!



Can you post as screenshot of that?
What are your 3dMarks w/ that memory oc?( stock and oc if possible). 
I've got mine clocked at 570core/ 800mem. getting about 9800 3d05, stock was 9350 or so.
That is in my newly built, mostly spare parts build (3700+ @ 2.5(CCBWE, sucky oc'er), 1GB ddr400, MSI K8N-Neo4-Fi, X1900gt rev2.)
Couldn't pass up the 1900gt, open box for $129, just wish it was rev.1.


----------



## dino25 (Jan 14, 2007)

hmmm..i also wish it vas rev.1..but its not to wory rev.2 is great card you can run any game in market..
my is ctock 513 gpu and memory 657 mhz

http://forum.pcekspert.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6940&d=1167504673


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Jan 14, 2007)

i would bet dollers to doenuts that alot of the ram clocking issues are due to in bios memory timings not due to the voltege the rams getting.

my old 9800se(256bit) had diffrent timings then the "pro" bios i flashed on it, when i tryed the same timings with a moded bios(edited with rabbit or the like) and i had to blind flash it back,  ram just couldnt overclock with the lower timings!!!!

check some diffrent bios for these cards against eachother, ones that clock VERY WELL and ones that dont, you may find that its all about the timings


----------



## bilalarabaci (Feb 5, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> i just made a major breakthrough for gt rev.2 voltage control .. contact me on instant messenger if you can help test this, since i dont have a card
> 
> edit: it doesnt work. the cards can not support voltage control via software



Did you have any project regarding, VU operated ATI Tool for X1900GT Rev.2, in the past?


----------



## Freeze (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all

I need to put two capacitor loose when i try to cool the VRM at my X1900GT
There´s posibility to know the value of them, if you know please say me

The capacitor are the two marked at picture. Thank you very much


----------

